# Top cane toad fighter is told to hop it



## Fuscus (Sep 18, 2011)

JUst in case you thought our Pollies were not short-sighted!
Top cane toad fighter is told to hop it | News.com.au


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2011)

That's what happens, more beaurocrats and less people on the ground ACTUALLY tackling the problems. It is happening heaps here, Ranger stations shut down and scientists sacked and money redirected to more beurocrats and computer modellers ( who have no current data to input into their pretty pictures rendering them useless.)


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2011)

fair dinkum  DPI need a good kicking in the butt.. 
I never realized cane toads were at taren point in NSW. thats pretty scary stuff..


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 18, 2011)

It's happening everywhere. The QPWS has got Col Limpus (turtles) and Keith MacDonald (frogs) and that's it. All the other specialist researchers are gone. You have got Steve Garnett (ornithologist) up in Darwin now Steve.


----------



## longqi (Sep 18, 2011)

Gov Departments get money through funding for projects by getting research and development grants
Grants are given to things that will make money in the future
Cane toads wont make money for anyone
Because cane toads are virtually accepted now the grants for them have been cut right back
No grants
No job
Simple
But bloody stupid as too many top scientists/researchers are leaving Aus

Most of the Ecology Grants went to oceanic scientists this year
Help Great Barrier Reef === $$$$$ from tourists
Anything else ==== no $$$$


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It's happening everywhere. The QPWS has got Col Limpus (turtles) and Keith MacDonald (frogs) and that's it. All the other specialist researchers are gone. You have got Steve Garnett (ornithologist) up in Darwin now Steve.



Yea but we lost Richard Noske who was very good too.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 18, 2011)

Disgusted once again by our current governments mismanagement, I heard this morning there's still enough money for Julia to get a good wack of speach therapy to try and change her totally annoying voice...Like that's going to save her.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Disgusted once again by our current governments mismanagement, I heard this morning there's still enough money for Julia to get a good wack of speach therapy to try and change her totally annoying voice...Like that's going to save her.


Different government, different party


----------



## Smithers (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Different government, different party


 Oh, well there you go,...Damn I should have gone with my first thought, I really don't know much about politics should I post...haha


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2011)

The great American poet Charles Bukowski said "Polotics is a choice between cold **** and warm ****".


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2011)

Colin said:


> fair dinkum  DPI need a good kicking in the butt..
> I never realized cane toads were at taren point in NSW. thats pretty scary stuff..



Believe it. Up here we've seen the process and there's no joy in it. Good luck.


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2011)

Taren Point would have been a hitch-hiker outpost, would it not?


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Disgusted once again by our current governments mismanagement, I heard this morning there's still enough money for Julia to get a good wack of speach therapy to try and change her totally annoying voice...Like that's going to save her.



I dont mind her voice/ accent but her spin doctors make feel ill. She needs to develop a character she can believe in.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2011)

cement said:


> Taren Point would have been a hitch-hiker outpost, would it not?



Theyre more likely to hop out of Ma & Pa Kettle's caravan. 

When they were released (30's) they would never reach Brizzie (too cold) or cross the Gulf of C (too dry). Amazing how some scientists forget the evolutionaty process. When 1 female can lay 50,000 eggs in a season there will be variations that suit the conditions and they become the next gen breeders. If they ever reach Canberra we might get a response to the problem.


----------



## longqi (Sep 19, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> The great American poet Charles Bukowski said "Polotics is a choice between cold **** and warm ****".



He said a lot of great words in his drunken path to destruction
Very interesting man


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 19, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Theyre more likely to hop out of Ma & Pa Kettle's caravan.
> 
> When they were released (30's) they would never reach Brizzie (too cold) or cross the Gulf of C (too dry). Amazing how some scientists forget the evolutionaty process. When 1 female can lay 50,000 eggs in a season there will be variations that suit the conditions and they become the next gen breeders. If they ever reach Canberra we might get a response to the problem.



so true, when they start hopping all over and in parliament house they might reconsider and actually help get rid of the pests, this calls for a "national toad hunt day", would be simply awesome!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Sep 19, 2011)

Some of us have been saying this for a long time now, with some stupid responses.

I hate to say it, but I told you so.
:x
Cheers


----------



## Enlil (Sep 19, 2011)

What would you expect of Liberal, good at managing the economy and good at stuffing everything else like health, ecology, transport up. The Libs in Victoria are going the same way with environmental management.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Sep 19, 2011)

LastFast said:


> Sack the bludger! he pays no tax. Its too cold for tropical toads in NSW.



It is comments like this that show the ignorance of some people.
Now that there is less funding & less knowlegable people available to prevent the march of the Cane Toad, I wonder where they will turn up next? Maybe even Melbourne?
Cheers


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 19, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> It is comments like this that show the ignorance of some people.
> Now that there is less funding & less knowlegable people available to prevent the march of the Cane Toad, I wonder where they will turn up next? Maybe even Melbourne?
> Cheers


watch this and weep (NOTE: Mike Tyler is Australia's premier frog expert)(ALSO NOTE: They don't want to do anything) Be wary of cane toads in SA - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Fuscus,
That is spot on the money!!!!
I am only a dumby though, I would not have a clue.

I can only hope that I am wrong!

Cheers


----------



## Raina (Sep 25, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> It is comments like this that show the ignorance of some people.
> Now that there is less funding & less knowlegable people available to prevent the march of the Cane Toad, I wonder where they will turn up next? Maybe even Melbourne?
> Cheers


 
Oooh I hope so! I'll be armed with syringes of lethabarb (the green dream) for the little bastards!
I'll support "whacking day"!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.864290,144.902537


----------

